# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent  Russian Pronunciation

## ShakeyX

I have read a hell of a lot of articles on this topic however when learning words afterwards, various websites use just e when it should be ye/je (in the phonetic english) or for words such as еда simply type eda rather than yeda... however also use e for э. 
Then again I read somewhere that words at the end change after certain vowels such as поезд sound as if it were поест, although nowhere states it like this phonetically. 
Has anyone a link or full explanation of pronunciation rules? 
Main points I want confirming on (need correcting) 
-unstressed vowels at end or start are still pronounced as original i.e. говорите is pronounced guvurit*ye* ... i use "u" as a website said unstressed a and o sounds like the u in nut!
-consonants sounding different based on what?
-other rules such as е becomming like и etc... 
Thanks!

----------


## Doomer

I think if you use Latin letters to write/read Russian words you'd fail to learn the correct pronunciation 
You need to find a site/book with correct transcription symbols

----------


## chaika

I just wrote a whole explanation but it disappeared. =:^( 
So I will just say that, judging from your post, you appear to be at the beginning level of your Russian studies. There are rules for what you ask, but then each would have to be presented in a fair amount of detail, which would be beyond your level at this point. I would just use the information you find in your textbook and accompanying CD or DVD to learn Russian pronunciation. Also, you might look in the grammar part of masterrussian for some presentation of pronunciation. Who says Russian is pronounced like it is spelled? =:^) Good luck!

----------


## ShakeyX

Haha thanks  ::  but seriously I'm ready, hit me with your upsidedown e's and your IPA! 
Well upon looking at it further I found something which said; 
In the first syllable before the stress the letter о sounds like а: акно... масква
Anywhere after the stress and more than one syllable before the stress: а & о sounds like "uh" or in IPA the upsidedown "e" (I realise this is not the term i'm just rolling with my train of thought). х"uh"рашо for example.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

Yes, you got it pretty right! (I mean stressed and unstressed О, А). 
All your questions can be answered, the problem is you asked a lot of questions at once. It is not that easy to answer them all. 
If you are ready, that's OK, just could you ask them 1 by 1?  
PS And there is a separate folder for pronunciation questions  ::

----------


## ShakeyX

Haha yeh I suppose it is a whole world of questions. And the first website I read literally stated that "once you learn the Russian alphabet you will be able to say any word correctly"! The cheek of it. 
Okay so mm what are the exact rules about the stress unstressed o & a's. 
Cheers for the help  ::

----------


## Боб Уайтман

OK  ::   When stressed:
О is always [О],
А is always [А].  When unstressed, those two phonems become undistinguishable due to the process of reduction (a phonem is a base phonetic unit of a language).
To put it bluntly, they sound somewhat close to a weak [А]. That's what all Russians know  ::  
To be more precise, we have to admit there are two degrees of reduction. No Russian (except lingusts and philologists) is aware about this fact! 
1st degree of reduction (reduced, but not too much) always occurs in the syllable which immediately precedes the stressed syllable. О and А in such syllables are pronounced [ɐ] (this vowel is almost [a], but pronounced with the mouth slightly less open).
Please find a detailed description of this vowel (with audio!) here: Near-open central vowel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Examples:
самá [sɐ-`ma]
водá [vɐ-`da]
катóк [kɐ-`tok]
акнó [ɐ-`kno] 
2nd degree of reduction (strongly reduced) occurs in all other unstressed positions. 
In the examples below I underlined the vowels with the first reduction degree, and did not underline the vowels with the second reduction degree. So you can see the unstressed vowels which are not underlined are reduced stronger (i.e. pronounced weaker). 
О and А in such syllables are pronounced [ə] (this vowel is usually called schwa).
Please find a detailed description of this vowel (with audio!) here: Mid-central vowel - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia    Pre-stressed syllables which are farther away from the stressed one (unlike the examples above):
хорошó [xə-rɐ-`ʂo]
карандáш [kə-rɐn-`daʂ]
сапоги́ [sə-pɐ-`gji]
покажи́ [pə-kɐ-`ʐɨ]   Any post-stressed syllable: кóлос [`ko-ləs]
кóмпас [`kom-pəs]
потóмок [pɐ-`to-mək]
закáзано [zɐ-`ka-zə-nə] 
Please also note: what I explained is not just a “reading rule”, that is rather a general pronunciation rule, i.e. how russian phonetics works.
And please note: most of the native speakers are not aware about the difference between [a], [ɐ] and [ə], they just think it is [a] sound  ::  
There are 2 more nuances about that, but they are not too important for the whole picture, so I will write about them later.

----------


## ShakeyX

Thanks so much for this explanation. And yeh from speaking with Russian people and reading SOOO much about Russian language. When talking about sounds they can't distinguish and just tell me A .. O... then sound it out, outloud and realise; for example краси́ва &	краси́во sound exactly the same (if i'm correct) they would both end with [ə] sound? 
I notice I do pronounce the words like this anyway from being battered to death with repetitive Rosetta stone. But it's nice to understand why you are doing something.

----------


## Edgar

You should get a book on the subject, preferably one on Russian phonology or phonetics, but many Russian grammars also dedicate considerable space to the phonology alone. Russian has a so-called deep orthography, so you should be aware of the distinction between orthographical- and phonological changes. 
Anyway, I will try answering your two primary questions, regarding vowel reduction and consonant changes, respectively.  1. The unstressed vowels most commonly affected by vowel reduction are *а* and *о*. It is, however, quite easy to predict the pronunciation of both these vowels, and the rest - it all depends on the environment in which they are found. The most common vowel reduction of *а* and *о* is described below. 
- Unstressed *а* and *о* in initial- or pre-tonic position are both pronounced /ɐ/.
- Unstressed *а* and *о* in pre-pre-tonic- or post-tonic position are both pronounced /ə/.   _Pre-tonic_ refers to the syllable before the stressed syllable, _pre-pre-tonic_ to the syllables before the syllable before the stressed syllable, and _post-tonic_ to the syllables after the stressed syllable. Consider the words *паром* /pɐˈrom/, *молодой* /məlɐ'doj/ and *рано* /ˈranə/. And now the vowel reduction of the remaining vowels. 
- Unstressed *e* and *э* are both pronounced /(j)ɪ/.
- Unstressed *я* in pre-tonic position is pronounced /(j)ɪ/.
- Unstressed *я* in post-tonic position is pronounced /(j)ə/.
- Unstressed *ю* and *у* are pronounced /jʊ/ and /ʊ/, respectively.
- Unstressed *и* and *ы* are pronounced /ɪ/ and /ɨ/, respectively. 
Consider the words *поле* /ˈpoʎə/, *этап* /ɪˈtap/, *язык* /jɪˈzɨk/, *юла* /jʊˈla/ and *игра* /ɪˈgra/.  2. You mentioned the rule of unvoicing consonants at the end of a word, which is true for *б*, *г*, *з*, *д*, *в* and *ж*. A couple of other pronunciation rules apply to consonants, especially consonant clusters. 
- *жч*, *зч* and *сч* are pronounced like *щ* (= /ɕː/).
- *жж* and *зж* are pronounced /ʐː/.
- *чн*  is pronounced /(t)ʃn/. 
Voiced consonants followed by unvoiced consonants are pronounced unvoiced altogether, and unvoiced consonants followed by voiced consonants are pronounced voiced altogether. Consider the words *загс* /zaks/ and *также* /ˈtaɡʐɪ/.

----------


## Throbert McGee

One little point of trivia for ShakeyX. Historically, at least, pronouncing the unstressed О with its full value (as *о*, not *а* or *ə*) was an important marker of "regional dialect" -- kind of like pronouncing or not pronouncing the "R" after a vowel in American English. (Some people "paRk the caR"; others "pahk the cah".) 
Nowadays, *хəрашО* (based on the Moscow dialect) is the "standard educated pronunciation", while saying it as *хорошО* sounds sort of "redneck-ish", as far as I understand. However, this non-Moscow pronunciation has gradually become rarer because of radio, TV, and other mass-communication forms.

----------


## ShakeyX

Thanks for that Throbert. I now fully understand why whilst I was in camp america (met a couple of russians) they would keep laughing at me when I attempted my first phraze; хОрОшО кино to describe Night Watch (nochnoi dozer) haah.

----------


## Боб Уайтман

> When talking about sounds they can't distinguish and just tell me A .. O... then sound it out, outloud and realise; for example краси́ва &    краси́во sound exactly the same (if i'm correct) they would both end with [ə] sound?

 Yes. They both end with [ə] sound.

----------


## Throbert McGee

Also, by the way, there's a classic Russian children's novel (and an animated adaption of it) called *В стране невыученных уроков* ("In the Land of Unlearned Lessons") -- if you're familiar with _The Phantom Tollbooth_, the premise is rather similar, though the Russian book is aimed at younger kids and the humor is therefore a bit less sophisticated.  
Anyway, the hero of the story is a lazy Soviet schoolboy who gets dragged to a fantastic world of talking textbooks, who challenge him on basic geography and the proper use of commas as well as the spellings of common words like холодильник ("refrigerator"), which is pronounced хəладИльник. Along the way, he learns some useful tricks and mnemonics: for example, the noun холод ("coldness") is stressed on the first "о" and the adjective холодный ("cold") is stressed on the second, so this gives him some clues about how to spell the word for "refrigerator."

----------


## ShakeyX

Haha I am glad that it seems that some rules are lost on native speakers just like English native speakers. 
Like I recently read a joke from Russian Word of the Day about natives ordering одно кофе rather than один. 
So many things I have learnt about basic English since trying to learn Russian. I mean my typing on here is rather lax as it is, and just follows my train of thought but for example I never knew how to use an apostrophe after the s, as in the pupils' book rather than the pupil's, until two days ago. And I'm born in England. Not because it's hard to understand, just got skipped over in lesson. And an elephant... a chair! I always say it but never knew it was "an" rather than "a" because of the noun starting with a vowel. Crazy I've learnt pre double digit English by looking up Russian translations.

----------


## Throbert McGee

> And an elephant... a chair! I always say it but never knew it was "an"  rather than "a" because of the noun starting with a vowel.

 Did you know that "a newt" (in Russian, тритон) was originally "an eft" and "a nickname" (кличка) was "an ekename"? Going in the opposite direction, "an apron" (фартук) was historically "a napron", which was cognate with "a napkin" (салфетка) 
(There are even more examples of the letter "n" splitting from the indefinite article and falsely attaching to the noun, or vice versa, but these are the few I can remember right now.)

----------


## maxmixiv

> Nowadays, хəрашО (based on the Moscow dialect) is the "standard educated pronunciation", while saying it as хорошО sounds sort of "redneck-ish", as far as I understand. However, this non-Moscow pronunciation has gradually become rarer because of radio, TV, and other mass-communication forms.

 "Оканье", the custom to pronounce О very clearly, can be often heard on TV in interview with the villagers of some regions.
In Moscow, many people pronounce А too distinctly where we, Siberians, would insert vague A. If you only heard, the announcement of metro station ДИНАМО. The woman managed to say ДИНАМА, very clear  :: 
And I do not even mention here, that in some regions people refuse to pronounce Г (you could lookup some Gorbachov's speech I believe).
"Оканье" in act (not for children under 18!). Every word begins with O! "Отец Онуфрий, однажды.." - YouTube

----------


## Doomer

> Also, by the way, there's a classic Russian children's novel (and an animated adaption of it) called *В стране невыученных уроков* ("In the Land of Unlearned Lessons") --

 I would translate it as
In The Land of Unfinished Homework  ::

----------


## Lampada

http://ru.forvo.com/languages-pronunciations/ru/

----------


## zrv1982

You can download a collection of Russian pronunciations of words on this site* ru4me.info | сайт для любителей русского языка*

----------


## Lampada

http://www.complexhelp.ru/logoped/fo...nykh-studentov    *Фонетические трудности при произношении некоторых звуков русского языка у англоязычных студентов*    Автор: *Гордеева Р.Р.*  Актуальность темы настоящего доклада обусловлена потребностью англоязычных студентов в изучении русского языка как средства общения в связи с активным развитием межкультурной коммуникации, внешнеэкономических, политических, культурных и торговых связей в последнее время.
Общение или речевая коммуникация представляет собой особый вид взаимодействия людей, который связан с передачей разнообразной информации, относящейся как к внешнему, так и к внутреннему миру человека. От других способов передачи информации, например, с помощью жестов, мимики, речевая коммуникация отличается тем, что использует очень мощный и гибкий инструмент человеческого языка, необходимый человеку для полноценного общения. 
Опытные преподаватели подготовительных факультетов  Российского Университета Дружбы Народов (которые имеют огромный опыт преподавания русского язык как иностранного) считают: « Если обучение фонетике исключается или даётся неполное представление о фонетическом аспекте, то при обучении  формируется лексико-грамматическая «база» без фонетического «фундамента». В конечном итоге это приводит к немалым трудностям и ограничению возможности овладения русским языком как средством обучения для получения специальности» 
Безусловно, изучение фонетики русского языка вызывает определенные трудности у англоязычных учащихся. Во многих случаях из-за различия в фонетической системе английского и русского языков у учащихся возможно проявление отрицательного влияния произносительных навыков родного языка на изучаемый («интерференция»).
Сущность этого процесса состоит в том, что человек, усваивающий неродной язык, бессознательно переносит систему действующих правил, программу речевого поведения, закрепленного в родном языке, на изучаемый (например, русское предложение строиться по макету английского – «Моей мамы кошка», вместо «Кошка моей мамы») 
Далее рассмотрим основные гласные и согласные звуки русского языка, представляющие наибольшие трудности для англоязычных учащихся. 
В области гласных особые трудности у англоязычных учащихся вызывает произношение звуков [jа], [jо], [jэ], [jу]. 
Поэтому при предъявлении этих звуков преподавателю необходимо информировать учащихся о наличии в русском языке двух рядов гласных : нейотированных и йотированных гласных.
Нейотированными гласными являются [а], [э], [о], [у], [ы], [и]
Йотированные гласные: [я], [е], [ё], [ю] 
•    (ИОТИ'РО'ВАННЫЙ  можно сказать  О гласных звуках — произносимый с звуком иот [j] впереди. Толковый словарь Д.Н. Ушакова):    [ja] - я, [jo] - ё, [jэ] - е, [jу] - ю.
Йотированные ударные гласные произносятся:
- В начале слова я [jа] (ясно - [jа]сно, после гласных звуков переел - пере[jэ]л  и букв ь, ъ как два звука съел - с[jэ]л:, пьют - п[jу]т 
- После согласных ударные йотированные гласные читаются как соответствующие нейотированные гласные (без звука [j]), а предшествующий согласный смягчается :клюква - к[л'у]ква. 
Кроме йотированных гласных у англоязычных учащихся определенные трудности вызывает произношение и некоторых других гласных звуков.
Так, например, наиболее распространенной ошибкой является неразличение на слух русских [и] и [ы]  Например, не различается такая пара слов, как быть и бить. Ошибка обнаруживается уже при попытке произнести звуки [и] и [ы] изолированно. 
Далее рассмотрим особенности произношения у англоязычных студентов согласных звуков русского языка.
В области согласных у англоязычных учащихся особые трудности вызывает отсутствие придыхания  (non aspiration) при произношении согласных звуков и палатализация (Палатализа́ция (от лат. palatum — среднее нёбо)  особенность артикуляции согласного звука, связанная в общем случае с продвижением языка в более переднюю зону) и произношение буквенных сочетаний. В русском литературном языке палатализованные («мягкие») согласные в большинстве случаев имеют «твёрдые» пары: так, [б] и [б’] оказываются противопоставлены по признаку дополнительной артикуляции 
Особенно трудным и непривычным для англоговорящих является произношение русских мягких согласных во всех позициях. Прежде всего необходимо указать учащимся на графическое обозначение мягкости согласных звуков в русском языке. Для этого существуют три способа:
1) в конце слова и перед согласным мягкость обозначается специальной буквой — мягким знаком (ь), который сам никакого звука не обозначает (что также вызывает определенные трудности у иностранцев): мать, письмо; 
2) на мягкость согласного перед гласным указывают буквы я, е, ё, ю, и: Нина;
При постановке мягких согласных звуков также можно опираться на артикуляцию гласного [и]. Сначала учащиеся произносят гласный [и], а потом мягкие согласные в сочетании с гласными: ии - ня, ии - нё, ии - не, ии - ни, ии - ню, ии - зя, ии - зё, ии - зе, ии - зи, ии - зю. 
Но основной ошибкой у англоязычных учащихся при произношении мягких согласных является их замена парными (equal)  твердыми: [б] – [б’], [в] – [в’], [г] – [г’], [д] – [д’], [з] – [з’], [к] – [к’], [л] – [л’], [м] – [м’], [н] – [н’], [п] – [п’], [р] – [р’], [с] – [с’], [т] – [т’], [ф] – [ф’], [х] – [х’]. 
Важно учитывать, что при работе над произношением сочетаний «мягкий согласный + гласный» возможно появление в произношении англоязычных учащихся промежуточных звуков [й] или [и]: мя-мйа-миа. 
Ставить произношение всех мягких согласных нужно последовательно, по группам. Их очередность связана с очередностью введения соответствующих твердых согласных: [б'], [п'], [в'], [ф'], [з'], [с'], [д'], [т'], [г'], [к'], [х'], [л'], [р'], [м'], [н']. 
Также при изучении фонетики русского языка у англоязычных учащихся возникают определенные трудности при произношении следующих сочетаний:
1. Сочетания дц, тц читаются как долгий [ц]: двадцатъ – два[ц]ать, отца - о[ц]а.
2. Сочетания сч, жч, зч читаются, как буква щ [ш'ч] или [ш’]: [ш’ч]ем – с чем, [ш’]астье – счастье, бе[ш’ч]етверти – без четверти, му[ш’]ина – мужчина.
3. Cочетания зж, сж читаются, как [ж], езжу – е[ж]у, с журналом – [ж]урналом.
4. Cочетания зш, сш читаются, как [ш]: без шапки - бе[ш]апки, с шапкой – [шапкой].
5. Сочетания дч, тч – [ч]: над чем на[ч]ем, отчитать - о[ч´ч´]итать.
6. Сочетания гк читаются как [хк]: ле[хк]о, мя[хк]о.
7. Сочетание гч читаются как [хч]: ле[х]че, мя[хч]е.
8. Сочетания дс, тс читаются как [ц]: детский .
9. Сочетание сщ читается как [ш´]: [ш´] откой – с щёткой. 
Таковы основные позиции различия в фонетической системе русского и английского языков, в которых учащиеся неосознанно подменяют звук русского языка близким по звучанию звуком английского языка, что значительно затрудняет усвоение звуковой системы русского языка. 
Согласные [д], [т], [н], [р], [л], [х], [ж], [ш], [ц], не имеющие полного соответствия в английском языке, требуют объяснения их артикуляции. Во всех случаях указываем сначала на похожий звук английского языка. Приводим его в той позиции, где имеется наименьшее несовпадение. Далее говорим о звуковом и артикуляционном различиях. 
Говоря о согласных [п], [к], необходимо сообщить, что, в отличие от соответствующих английских согласных, они произносятся без придыхания. Для выявления различия преподаватель должен сравнить произношение этих звуков в русских и английских словах: парк – park, порт – port, 
Твердые согласные [д], [т], [н] похожи на английские согласные [d], [t], [n], произносимые перед th (month, breadth) , но произносятся тверже. Артикуляция русских согласных [д], [т], [н] отличается от артикуляции английских согласных [d], [t], [n] тем, что кончик языка упирается сзади в верхние резцы, а не в альвеолы. Согласный [т] также произносится без придыхания. Можно привести следующие примеры: дам - done, дом - door, там - time, Том - Тот, нам - now, , тут - two. 
Твердый согласный [л] похож на английский согласный [l], произносимый перед th (health) или в конце слова (ball), но произносится тверже. Артикуляция русского [л] отличается от артикуляции английского [1] тем, что кончик языка с силой прижимается к задней стороне верхних резцов, а не к альвеолам. Приводим примеры: полка – health, пол – small, стул – full, лампа – lamp, класс – class. 
Произношение звука В имеет значительное сходство в произношении с английским звуком [v] (например, вот – vote, Ваня – varnish, ваза – vase, Витя – veal), англоязычными учащимися на месте русского губно-зубного звука [в] может произноситься имеющийся в исходном языке губно-губной звук [w] (например, вот – what, Виктор – week). Кроме того, на месте звука [в] может произноситься и гласный [у] в позиции перед согласным. Можно предположить, что произнесение [у] на месте [в] – ошибка, обусловленная не только особенностями родного языка обучаемого, но и сходством артикуляции [в] и [у]. 
Твердый русский согласный [х] вообще не имеет соответствия в английской звуковой системе. Поэтому вместо щелевого заднеязычного [х] в произношении англоязычных учащихся может звучать смычный [к]: са[к]ар – сахар, [к]леб – хлеб, сме[к] – смех. 
Твердый согласный [ц] почти не встречается в английских словах. В данном случае преподаватель должен объяснить, что звук [ц] является комбинированным, возникающим в результате слитного произношения звуков [т] и [с]. Следует обратить внимание учащихся, что первый элемент этого звука – [т] – произносится менее ясно, чем второй элемент – [с].  
Произношение звука [ц] вызывает затруднение у англоязычных учащихся еще и потому, что иногда на месте [ц] они произносят соответствующую звонкую аффрикату [дз], Также распространенной ошибкой является произнесение на месте [ц] щелевого [с], что для артикуляции [ц] означает утрату смычного элемента [т]. Можно привести следующие примеры: отец, улица, центр. 
ВЫВОД:
Итак, мы рассмотрели  особенности звукового строя русского языка и типичные трудности для англоязычных учащихся. 
В русской речи происходит обязательное оглушение звонких согласных в конце и в середине слова перед глухими согласными, а также озвончение глухих согласных перед шумными звонкими: гк, гч, чн, дц, тц, дч,
В области гласных основные трудности у англоязычных учащихся вызывают йотированные гласные
Также мы рассмотрели основные гласные и согласные звуки русского языка, представляющие наибольшие трудности для англоязычных учащихся.
В области согласных наибольшие затруднения у англоязычных учащихся вызывает отсутствие придыхания при произношении согласных звуков (п, к, т), палатализация или смягчение и произношение буквенных сочетаний (дц, тц, сч, жч, зч, зж, сж, зш, сш, дч, тч, гк, гч, дс, тс, сщ).
Во всех этих случаях учащиеся неосознанно подменяют звук русского языка близким по звучанию звуком английского языка, что значительно затрудняет усвоение звуковой системы русского языка. Данные звуки, не имеющие полного соответствия в английском языке, требуют объяснения их артикуляции.
Таким образом, звуки русского языка должны вводиться не все сразу, а постепенно.   
На наш взгляд, введение звуков русского языка следует разделить на три этапа.
Сначала вводить звуки, произношение которых эквивалентно или приближено к произношению аналогичных звуков в английском языке. 
Это согласные звуки [б], [в], [ф], [м], [з], [с], [г], [й], [ч] и гласный [а].
Затем вводить звуки, произношение которых кажется аналогичным корреспондирующим звукам английского языка, но таковым не является. Это звуки [о], [у], [э], [и], [п], [к], [д], [т], [н], [л], [ж], [ш], а также мягкие согласные.
И, наконец, на третьем этапе вводятся звуки, не имеющие артикуляторных и акустических аналогов в английском языке. Это звуки [ц], [р], [х], [щ], [ы] и йотированные гласные я, е, ё, ю.
Учитывая характер соотношения звуков обоих языков, преподаватель в случаях сходства должен опираться на языковой опыт учащихся, указывая на имеющееся сходство в произношении звуков; в случаях различия – обращать на него внимание учащихся и объяснять, в чем оно заключается. 
Это позволит осуществить индивидуальный подход в обучении и, в зависимости от характера соотношений звуков русского и английского языков, выбрать наиболее оптимальный способ их введения. 
Основная цель обучения произношению и задача преподавателя заключается в развитии фонетического слуха обучаемых и автоматизации слухопроизносительных навыков. Фонетические навыки отрабатываются и закрепляются в специальных упражнениях различного характера. Постановка звуков происходит путем их повторения после произнесения преподавателем, произнесения с опорой на текст или непосредственного образования.
После постановки каждого звука необходимо провести специальные упражнения сначала изолированно, затем в слогах, далее в словах, располагая их по позициям изучаемого звука: в начале, в середине и в конце слова. При отработке произношения звуков очередность приводимых позиций определяется степенью трудности их произношения учащимися в зависимости от характера межъязыковых соотношений.

----------

